# GTX 260 F@H Lag...



## erocker (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm having a lagging problem using F@H GPU Client (no matter which one) where I have pretty bad desktop/web browsing performance.  Moving windows around is choppy, everything basically goes slow. I'm using the latest Nvidia WHQL's.  My CPU usage is very low also.  I've tried both options for Core Priority with the same effects. Really, it seems like f@h is sucking up every last bit of my GTX 260.  Anyone have a recommendation on how I can speed things up?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 11, 2009)

What drivers you using, the 182.06's...iirc that's the latest whql. I don't have any lag while folding, hell I can run some games w/o issues. I run a slight OC of 666/1458 1200, fan at 80% and let it roll. It's been nice and smooth since this OS install, started with driver 180.48whql and have stuck on whql drivers since and had no issues on desktop or in said games that play smooth while folding.

Edit: Load GPU-z and watch the stats, there'll be VDDC Current, the higher that is the heavier the load on the GTX and the hotter the temps. There are some WU's like the smaller 353's where I load at 44A and 53C. Then I'll get some of the larger WU's, that'll run upwards of 70A and 63C. Those heavier ones can be noticable on gaming, but not on the desktop. I would say check and make sure the PCI-e speed is going full blast (dunno if that'd matter).


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2009)

same happnes to me....its like you said its loading the core 100% you can try -config and telling it to use low core usge.


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 11, 2009)

How's your mem usage? Mem leak perhaps?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't mess with any of that and had no issues with a dual core or quad core....but different builds may act differently under load. Though my cores don't load much from the GPU WU...it shouldn't be loading cores up beyond 25% and that should be a quick peak.

EDIT: I am able to run the CPU SMP client and GPU client simultaneously w/o lagging on desktop unless it includes something cpu intensive, but browser, movies, music, etc are without a hitch. I'm curious why some have this issue, some don't...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 11, 2009)

i limit F@H to about 75 - 80% max load. 

keeps my 24" lcd happy even under load.


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> same happnes to me....its like you said its loading the core 100% you can try -config and telling it to use low core usge.


How do I tell it to use less GPU using -config?



farlex85 said:


> How's your mem usage? Mem leak perhaps?


RAM usage is normal.




Kursah said:


> I don't mess with any of that and had no issues with a dual core or quad core....but different builds may act differently under load. Though my cores don't load much from the GPU WU...it shouldn't be loading cores up beyond 25% and that should be a quick peak.
> 
> EDIT: I am able to run the CPU SMP client and GPU client simultaneously w/o lagging on desktop unless it includes something cpu intensive, but browser, movies, music, etc are without a hitch. I'm curious why some have this issue, some don't...



I'm using 182.06's and if I recall correctly any previous driver had the same problem.  What you said about GPU-Z is true for me as well, so it seems to be working correctly on that end, plus I'm getting a normal range PPD for the card.  I can watch a movie just fine too, but windows seem to be the only thing affected.  Strange.



Fitseries3 said:


> i limit F@H to about 75 - 80% max load.
> 
> keeps my 24" lcd happy even under load.



I'll give it a try using the systray version.  Perhaps it's just something wierd like the combination of hardware plus the monitor. :\


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 11, 2009)

enable desktop composition (aero) and it will go away


----------



## Kursah (Mar 11, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> enable desktop composition (aero) and it will go away



Yep...that brings something back...when I had my e8600...the problem went away with the quad but, that's right. Even at 4.5Ghz sometimes I'd get a hitching, enable desktop composition (aero) and give it a go! Good call phanbuey!


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> enable desktop composition (aero) and it will go away



Ahh, the easiest solution.   I'm trying it now, I don't know why I always disable it, it seems to be a habit.

*Thanks so much, it completely fixed the problem.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> Ahh, the easiest solution.   I'm trying it now, I don't know why I always disable it, it seems to be a habit.



Was for me too till I noticed NO performance loss from it! By noticing no performance loss, I mean seat of the pants though, not benchamark or FPS, if it doesn't hitch I dont' worry about it! Keep us posted man.



I think why it works is because Aero calls for DX/d3d, which signals the GPU2 client to back off just enough to let the OS do it's thing. No matter what, glad it worked for ya!


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> Ahh, the easiest solution.   I'm trying it now, I don't know why I always disable it, it seems to be a habit.
> 
> *Thanks so much, it completely fixed the problem.



glad i could help


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 11, 2009)

wow... 

im amazed.

you could have practically farted on it and solved the problem.

its odd how something so simple can fix a problem.

we often overlook solutions like this because of how simple they really are.


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2009)

yep, I had the same thing when I was using vista basic because I assumed it would be faster... until I started running F@H gpu client. I switched back to aero and everything was fine.


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> wow...
> 
> im amazed.
> 
> ...



It is teh awesome!  One of the first things I do when installing Vista (from habit) is turn Aero off.  So not only can I fold now without complications, IE looks much better! lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 11, 2009)

Ie?


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> Ie?



Oh not you too?!:shadedshu  IE8 to be exact.


----------

